

50 bucks gets me further than a "business-guy" co-founder - ammystew
http://visual.ly/how-test-your-startup-idea-50

======
therealarmen
You're tremendously undervaluing the contribution of a "business guy" (I'm a
technical co-founder).

A good business co-founder will raise money, get customers, close
partnerships. None of which you can do for 50 bucks.

~~~
imack
You're absolutely right. My business co-founder also does QA, can help with
some front-end coding, gets feedback from every single one of our users, and
is a lightning-rod for time-bandits who want to take us to coffee.

~~~
darrenhackin
imack, I love how you put it "time-bandits" - that's why i really need a
diplomatic co-founder ;)

------
michael_fine
On a side note, the use of infographics in situations like this really annoy
me. There is no data involved, no visual elements, only six things involved in
a two column list. It sacrifices readability on small screens and scrapability
by search engines.

~~~
FnF
It seems there is some data on the left

------
jobowoo
This is a completely worthless infographic. My guess is that OP, ammystew, is
just a shill for Funders and Founders. The account was created on the same day
as FnF.

~~~
rachelbythebay
There's a whole cluster of accounts submitting and commenting. Click through
to their history and see.

------
crosh
This sounds like it was put together by a guy with an inflated self-worth. I
will wager that Bezos, Bloomberg, and Steve Jobs would all disagree.

Engineers and "business guys" are compliments. If you know how build a product
but lack the necessary sector expertise, cannot raise capital, or sell it you
will be SOL. The same thing is true of the inverse. I'm sick of these
shortsighted perspectives.

